# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Тематические Корпоративки - КАК ЭТО БЫЛО. Материалы с фото и видео

## Ksenia Masterpr

Начну первая. Тематическая пиратская вечеринка "Чертова дюжина"

[IMG]http://*********ru/3405263.jpg [/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3398095.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3396047.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3397071.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3385807.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3383759.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3389903.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3390927.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3377615.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3376591.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Вторая часть 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3379663.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3380687.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3381711.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3382735.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3347919.jpg[/IMG]

Видео с мероприятия




Коллеги, строго не судите за мимию. Заказчик очень хотел подчеркнуть тему воскрешения мумии фараона данным конкурсом.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Всем привет!
Организовывала на своей работе вечеринку в честь 8 марта - я сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком, начальник попросил помочь, девчонки не ожидали меня увидеть. 
Честно говоря, коллектив у нас веселый, на подъем легкий, всегда что-нибудь интересное придумываем. Есть костяк, на который всегда можно рассчитывать.
Я предложила ребятам организовать радужную вечеринку, они согласились. Дресс-код не вводили, для каждого я приготовила ленточку на руку из радужного спектра, и сразу на радужные команды делились. У меня на руке ленточки всех цветов были))

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/a709a2357b2fbd93f5b4793e24ecc1d14e6a66145581638.jpg[/IMG]


К сожалению, фотографий очень мало - фотографировал мой ди-джей, а ему еще и работать надо) Так что немного фоток и общая идея).
Отмечали в автосалоне, на стойке администратора устроили небольшую радужную композицию для фотосессий (украсить все помещение салона нереально - очень большое пространство:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/794fcb4fb9c8b767f515b891e3b51e8d4e6a66145581632.jpg[/IMG]

К слову, фотографировались многие:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/dbf05a659ce907d6f48622fad948ca024e6a66145583004.jpg[/IMG]

Сначала устроили девочкам радужную встречу. Оля Шоу-мама, спасибо ей огромное!!! -  одолжила мне на вечер свою потрясающую радужную дорожку:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/6cf669ea11267873d0a1db512894c7cb4e6a66145581636.jpg[/IMG]


Все молодые люди взяли по радужной палочке-махалочке с колокольчиком, которые я сделала специально для вечеринки, а назавтра на юбилее применила))):


[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/1292928b1625aabc0c9f4f08631035864e6a66145583002.jpg[/IMG]


Все встали по обе стороны от дорожки (заодно наступили на нее по бокам, чтобы она не поехала на плитке и девчонки себе головы не порасшибали). Девочки загадали желание, прошли по "радуге", их окружал "волшебный радужный звон", отгоняющий все неприятности. Как известно, кто дойдет до конца радуги, найдет горшок с золотом. Горшок был - я купила золотые шоколадные монеты по количеству девочек и вперемешку со скиттлз насыпала в горшок. Дойдя до конца радуги, каждая брала по золотой монете на счастье. Горшок со скиттлз потом на столе стоял, все 5 упаковок этих конфеток съели))))) 

Нужно сказать, что были организованы не столы, а фуршет, поэтому никаких застольев не было.

Мы сначала организовали поздравления от каждого цвета радуги - итого такой мини-концерт на 7 номеров. Девчонки были довольны:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/0395fa1e7c7766324a211b6a62cad1c44e6a66145581641.jpg[/IMG]

А в конце общий флэшмоб - мы его специально разучивали)

Вот фото с  флэшмоба - это уже третьи вступили, а потом все присоединились:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/59af6069865ae5b7bc820aeb24ebabf34e6a66145581645.jpg[/IMG]

А потом - дискотека!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/e6a3eb7b6c058389d4b147d3fe8fda984e6a66145583212.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> вечеринку в честь 8 марта





> Так что немного фоток и общая идея).


*Светик*, очень здорово, ярко и эмоционально!!! Спасибо за отчёт!!! Прям глаз радуется, глядя на фото))) Ты большая умница, а ещё больше КРАСАВИЦА!!!:)))

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Светик, очень здорово, ярко и эмоционально!!! Спасибо за отчёт!!! Прям глаз радуется, глядя на фото))) Ты большая умница, а ещё больше КРАСАВИЦА!!!:)))


Спасибо большое! Честно говоря, заказ пришел за 6 дней до праздника, на тематику деньги не выделялись вообще, поэтому украшения радужные делала-покупала-брала в аренду за свой счет. Я сама захотела попробовать) Но тема мне очень понравилась! Если в нее вкладываться, очень благодатная!!!

----------


## Я&нина

как ярко, радужно, мне очень понравились фото, спасибо, Светлана!

----------


## himmelinka

Фото замечательные! видно, что люди зажглись идеей, вон с каким удовольствием ленточки примеряют и флэшмоб показывают! 
Свет, ты молодец, что все организовала!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> вон с каким удовольствием ленточки примеряют


Оооо, с ленточками интересная история связана.  :Taunt:  Начинаю я эти ленточки раздавать и меня как током пронзает: не возьмут ребята голубые ленты :No2: ... И что мне тогда делать? не будет у меня голубой команды для поздравлений??!!! Ой, у меня все оборвалось внутри, мысленно выход ищу, как ситуацию обыгрывать. 
Слава Богу, есть у нас юмористы))) мне голубую дайте!! - томным голосом таким :Taunt:  Набралась команда голубых и юморных)))  :Yahoo: 

Девочки, спасибо всем на добром слове!!! Очень приятно!  :Tender:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Нашла фотографии трехлетней давности - мы с девочками у себя на работе готовили пивную вечеринку в честь 23 февраля. Придумывали сообща, а я как своя ведущая :Taunt:  ее провела.
Заказали закуску к пиву - это я 3 года назад, еще светлая)

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/95cc0362211a8e37a17737cabdf3c2a74e6a66145588627.jpg[/IMG]


Заказали кегу или 2 пива - я уже точно не помню) Но к кеге прилагался человек, который пиво разливал)) Вот кега - белая на первом плане.

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/252fbb38e0908eed19aa6e06c5e4a7c44e6a66145588625.jpg[/IMG]

Столики расставили как в кафе - отмечали тоже у себя в автосалоне. Девочки оделись официантками. Посмотрите на лица ребят, когда первая вышла:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/655f0b7f4842395d8c8607a7d40fdd4f4e6a66145588086.jpg[/IMG]

За ней остальные:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/1fcfa0ff43663838344e6fc563e680d24e6a66145588087.jpg[/IMG]


Каждая придумала себе имя на бейджик:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/4b2beec601f369696a7892e75202b0404e6a66145588089.jpg[/IMG]


Вот такое меню мы придумали:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/10968a07ff051df38e4affcb93a5b7354e6a66145588090.jpg[/IMG]


Девочки приняли заказ:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/cf1b6d0f7e1c5778c9b9db3bce7536434e6a66145588092.jpg[/IMG]


с ними расплатились

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/2b338265b50cedd3e4f9796285412c6d4e6a66145588094.jpg[/IMG]

Я взяла слово (безо всякой аппаратуры, в формате для своих, даже танцы потом без диджея были - притащили диски и крутили) и вечеринка началась: 

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/f8a8acdd96cecc13ec56f221473cf0e24e6a66145588095.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Были конкурсы в тему:

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/af60d5bba91c5d4decc06385d10c56594e6a66145588097.jpg[/IMG] 

Но самый большой сюрприз мы приберегли напоследок - КАНКАН!!! Понятно, что мы мало репетировали, потому что работы у всех невпроворот. Но эффект неожиданности сделал свое дело!!! Когда мы появились, у них челюсть отвалилась!!! 

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/5d017642ddf9c4cc79d5943cd0d7023d4e6a66145588098.jpg[/IMG]

никто даже не заподозрил, что это цыганские юбки, просто спереди мы их прихватили на живую нитку)))

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/97a404cd4a35cafc2e101b8bbda841444e6a66145588100.jpg[/IMG]

а еще у нас были соблазнительные подвязки)))

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/cc50ced94715ba8446f052d929aaabca4e6a66145588101.jpg[/IMG]

Такого фурора мы сами не ожидали!!! Ребята голову потом сломали, как нас достойно на 8 марта поздравить) А канкан до сих пор помнят :Yahoo: 

Вот такая вечеринка)))

----------


## shoymama

Светочка! Клёво!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Я&нина

да, мужики балдели)))) вот это праздник!!!!!! а девчонки -то у вас как на подбор, красавицы, стройняшки)))

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Света, какая молодец!!! Я всегда твои отчёты, да и просто мысли, жду и читаю, затаив дыхание. И изюминка есть, и здравый смысл присутствует, и подход деликатный, и глаза твои всегда светятся!!!Вот сейчас опять заметочки для себя сделаю...

----------


## elen-ka20

Светочка,суперррррр))))))
И радужная-по высшему классу, так ярко.От флэшмоба в восторге,люблю этот формат.
А 23 -просто шик..представляю как балдели мужчины.Вот коллективу повезло,что у них есть такая яркая звёздочка как ты!!! МОЛОДЕЦ ну что тут скажешь :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Девочки,милые! Спасибо большое за ваши оценки! Я очень рада! :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ksenia Masterpr*, 

Очень ярко!! :Ok: 


*Svetlanachuk*, 
Светик и на тебя полюбовалась!!! :Ok: 






> а ещё больше КРАСАВИЦА!!!:))


Ага!!!

----------


## oga

> Светик и на тебя полюбовалась!!!


Светик, ты красотуля :Tender:

----------

